# MY GERMAN SHEPHERD PUPPY



## HAROLD M (Mar 10, 2009)

Here is my German Shepherd puppy 
he is 3months old in this picture and 34 us pounds .
his name is Duke Vom Rohaus .
he is out of a working blood line of european blood.


----------



## GSDlover4EVER (Jan 14, 2006)

where is the pic?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)




----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I tried to fix the link but was unable to.


----------



## GSDlover4EVER (Jan 14, 2006)

http://i621.photobucket.com/albums/tt299/HAM1970/Duke3

hmmmm it says the image of pic has been moved or deleted!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)




----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

He is gorgeous!


----------



## GSDlover4EVER (Jan 14, 2006)

awwwwww what a gorgeous puppy!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh mah gaaaah! iz so cute!


----------



## HAROLD M (Mar 10, 2009)

ITS UP THEIR NOW.I FIGGURED IT OUT .i will be posting more pics and videos on my photobucket later tonight . his parents are big dogs , dad is a k9 police dog in new jersey ,mom is a show dog used for breeding now , this was her last litter. dad is 110lbs and mom is 95lbs . thanks all ....now how do u chat? i try to go in the chat room and it wont connect..


----------



## UrSun (Mar 11, 2009)

I can see the picture...cute~








34 lb seems a big boy... 
What does the name mean? I'm curious..



> Originally Posted By: HAROLD AHere is my German Shepherd puppy
> he is 3months old in this picture and 34 us pounds .
> his name is Duke Vom Rohaus .
> he is out of a working blood line of european blood.


----------



## Papanapa (Mar 1, 2008)

Oh WOW...


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

He is VERY handsome.


----------



## HAROLD M (Mar 10, 2009)

FROM WHAT HIS BREEDER SAYS IS VOM MEANS OF AND THE LAST NAME IS THE BREEDERS NAME OF KENNEL NAME. I JUST NAMED HIM Duke on my own ...


----------



## Helly (Mar 31, 2008)

He is adorable!


----------



## mmarie (Feb 25, 2009)

oh my what big ears we have. he is BEAUTIFUL, and i love the name


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

he is so cute looks like my Brady when he was that age


----------



## darga19 (Mar 4, 2009)

Very dark. Beautiful pup. Marshall was also dark at that age.

Here are some pictures:

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cf...albumId=2439680

Christian


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Glad to see you were able to get the pictures working!







He is such a handsome boy, and so big!


----------



## rokanhaus (Mar 20, 2006)

Very cute puppy!!! Enjoy him!!! They grow up so darn fast!


----------



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

Super cute...I want a puppy too


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

That is one very handsome boy!!







Aboard


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Nice looking puppy. Welcome to the site.


----------



## HAROLD M (Mar 10, 2009)

i went to your site and it is awesome ,thanks for sharing .....


----------



## Cooper&me (Dec 18, 2007)

too too cute


----------



## JUMPTHELIGHT (Mar 22, 2006)

what a great puppy he will be huge, big up for my neighbors gsd. Go Duke.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Harold whose is your breeder?

here is my Brady at 10 weeks


----------



## HAROLD M (Mar 10, 2009)

HERE IS THE LINK TO MY BREEDER , HE DIDLOOK LIKE MY BOY DOES NOW.HES A CUTIE ALSO
http://sjk9solutions.com


----------



## HAROLD M (Mar 10, 2009)

THANKS HANS THANKS DUDE , COME BY WHEN U HAVE TIME ....


----------



## sju279 (Dec 18, 2008)

He's a gorgeous bicolor! I'll bet he's going to be a big one too!


----------



## HAROLD M (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks a lot , from what his breeder told he he is gonna be over 100lbs just like his daddy, his mom is 95lbs .


----------



## Little Red (Jan 10, 2009)

He is a beauty. Thanks for sharing


----------



## StacyInAz (Mar 10, 2009)

So Handsome!!!!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

What a cutie!


----------



## nikko (Sep 10, 2008)

he is adorable. i am training with my dog at rohaus. we are doing protection work and obediance. their dogs and trainers are great. oscar is a character!


----------



## HAROLD M (Mar 10, 2009)

YEAH HES COOL oscar is the breeder of my puppy, i got him from his partner in pine hill ,they co own the female ..


----------



## nikko (Sep 10, 2008)

we go again tomorow....i am loving it! my girl is 9 months old and about 70lbs already! she isn't one of their dogs but i live right by oscar and jumped at the chance to train with him and Wagner. (Wagner cracks me up! lol) who is mom and dad to duke? do you live by oscar or his partner? maybe i will see you there!


----------



## aball (Jul 17, 2002)

F E E T!!!! he extremely handsome.


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

How cute! Does he pick up HBO with those ears?


----------



## HAROLD M (Mar 10, 2009)

IAM gonna train Duke with his partner in pinehill. ask oscar about his parents , i think the mother is thier now, her name is Pasha . the father is a k9 cop in new jersey ,blair . Oscar is too far away from me ,pine hill is only 25 to 30 mins away


----------



## HAROLD M (Mar 10, 2009)

i dont know i never asked him about the reception but he hears everything even when u whisper about a ride/walk he pops his giant ears up and listens real well to those too words !lol he hears everything .....


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: SouthernThistleHow cute! Does he pick up HBO with those ears?


----------



## HAROLD M (Mar 10, 2009)

Duke 4 months old 41.2 lbs(pounds)








i have new photos and videos up on my msn site and also on my photobucket site .


----------



## Sweet Mammy (Jun 22, 2008)

Duke is beautiful! My baby is 10 months old an 54lbs (female) both her parents were 110.... maybe she wont be huge after all....


----------



## HAROLD M (Mar 10, 2009)

<span style="color: #000099"> </span> 4 months old

Watching an airplane fly over head.


----------



## Sweet Mammy (Jun 22, 2008)

Angel.... 10 month female, 54lbs


----------



## HAROLD M (Mar 10, 2009)

wow she is pretty, she looks bigger then 54lbs.make sure the scale isnt broke . my vet just had their scale fixed couse ppl where complaining that it isnt right me being one of them ,, so i took Duke their today couse i thought it was broke last week and he is 47.1 lbs last Monday(23rd) he went to the vet for his shots and the scale said 41.2 and that thursday(26th) i took him to a petstore with a scale and it read 45.5 lbs so today(30th) the vets scale is fixed couse he is on average gaining 3 to 4 pounds a week ...i didnt expect him to put on 6 lbs in 7 days .....maybe 2 cups of food 3 times a day is too much now .?


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

That is a handsome baby boy!



> Originally Posted By: littledmche is so cute looks like my Brady when he was that age


I was thinking that - very lucky cuz, Brady is gorgeous - pictures do not do him justice.


----------



## HAROLD M (Mar 10, 2009)

Duke is now 4 1/2 months old and 51 us pounds..Dukes breeder is saying he is awesome for his age and size .any one disagree?too big too soon or too small? His vet agrees with his breeder.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Cute pup on the way to being one handsome dog! I can tell, though, that you don't like him much!










On the growth thing -- I had better success with the dog that grew slowly rather than very fast. The one on regular food as a pup grew slowly and had no skeletal problems. She had times where she resembled a sumo wrestler but her legs caught up. She was a big girl, too. It was hard to keep her weight under 100 as an adult.
The other (three years older) grew fast and had panno as a youngster.


----------



## HAROLD M (Mar 10, 2009)

Your right i dont like him too much, i love him he is the best puppy i have ever owned or should i say has owned me,lol. he is a super dog, easy going nerves of steel and sometimes bratty. this is the first pure breed pedigree shepherd i have owned though,and wasnt sure .about their growth ,and wheight,,thanks for your comment thought have a great holiday.


----------



## HAROLD M (Mar 10, 2009)

here is Duke at 4 months and 3 weeks old and 56 us pounds.
security system in training!!!! LOL


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

WOWZA, what a stunning boy! He has an incredible head on him and those beautiful intense eyes. Lovely!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Wow, nice pup you got there. I like the eyes too.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Duke's a good looking boy! Who are his parents??? Love bi-colors!

Lee


----------



## vomonyxhaus (Feb 15, 2009)

Awesome looking boy you have there!!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## shararocks (Apr 19, 2009)

He is gorgeous







.... Too beautiful


----------



## HAROLD M (Mar 10, 2009)

he isnt a bi color(everyone thinks he is abi color) he is a black and tan blanket or black and red blanket he dont have the penciling on his toes , 
Dukes sire is Kevin Vom Steilen Ufer ,and his grand sire Kevin Vom Murrtal

Dukes mom is Pasha Vom Rohaus her father is Enzo Von Digarah. 
Duke is a week shy of 5 months old and 56lbs now....


----------



## HAROLD M (Mar 10, 2009)

thanks so much . he is growing too fast and he plays intense also, too others it is scary how he plays ,not rough but too strangers he looks like he is trying to attack some one ...he is still a goofy lil clown and clumsy...lol....


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

He has such a sweet face
you know you can start a new thread 
with the pics


----------



## HAROLD M (Mar 10, 2009)

your dog is a beautiful looking animal love the dark colors and penciling .,....


----------



## HAROLD M (Mar 10, 2009)

i have a new thread up under pictures titled new photos of Duke Vom Rohaus..i will post all new pictures there..thank you all....


----------



## aball (Jul 17, 2002)

holy feet batman!!


----------

